# BeztÄma >  130kW motors, Zvaigzne/trijstÅ«ris slÄgums, ar kondensatoru reaktÄ«vÄ koeficienta ....

## Tristan

Sveiciens ...

KÄ jau minÄts:
Motors: 130kW - Zvaigzne/trijstÅ«ris slÄgums
Kondensators: 75kvar (NOKIAN), 3x izejas terminÄli (Pie katra terminÄla pa 2 vadiem).

Lieta sekojoÅ¡a - nopirkts dzirnavas. VÄ«riÅÅ¡ kurÅ¡ demontÄjis, arÄ« salika, un dievojas ka viss identiski pareizi salikts.
ProblÄma - ieslÄdzos Ä«ssavienojums.

SlÄgums ir aptuveni Å¡Äds:

LÄ«dz ar to kondensators piecienots motoram abÄs pusÄs.
DiemÅ¾Äl pieredzes ar reaktÄ«vÄ koeficienta koriÄ£ÄÅ¡anu ir ''nekÄda''.

Biju piebraucis Ätri uzmest aci, un sapratu, ka zinÄÅ¡anu vakuums.

Man izskatÄs ka slÄgums Ä«sti nav pareizs, jo Kondensators bÅ«tu jÄliek 400VAc ievadÄ - ja atceros pareizi no mÄcÄ«Å¡anÄs laikiem.

----------


## TÄrps

VisticamÄk, sajaukti zvaigznes un trÄ«stÅ«ra izvadi. Å Äds motors palaiÅ¾as zvaigznÄ un tad pÄrslÄdzas uz trÄ«stÅ«ra slÄgumu.  Izvadiem vajadzÄtu bÅ«t marÄ·Ätiem un jÄsaslÄdz precÄ«zi pÄc marÄ·Äjuma un shÄmas.  Un cik tad ir tie droÅ¡inÄtÄji, ko sit ÄrÄ ?

----------


## Tristan

Es te prÄtojot domÄju ka tam jÄbÅ«t Å¡Ädi:

Aptuvenais uzmetums:

Jeb Å¡ÄdÄ veidÄ bÅ«tu nepareizi?

----------


## TÄrps

Uz papÄ«ra viss it kÄ pareizi, tikai tie divi kontaktori, kas maina slÄgumu ir jÄsabloÄ·Ä. ObligÄti, ja iespÄjams, arÄ« mehÄniski. DzÄ«vÄ ir tÄ, ka katrs raÅ¾otÄjs tos motora izvadus marÄ·Ä savÄdÄk. TÄdÄÄ¼ obligÄti jÄskatÄs shÄma, kas uz motora kÄrbas vÄka iekÅ¡pusÄ un tieÅ¡i tÄ jÄsaslÄdz un nevar improvizÄt. BÄdÄ«gi ir tad, ja motors no remonta un veÄi tur savÄdÄk domÄjuÅ¡i.
 Parasti nepaÄ¼aujas uz cilvÄcÄ«go faktoru un pÄrslÄgÅ¡anos veic laika relejs. 
  Cik tad galu galÄ lieli ir tie droÅ¡inÄtÄji ?  MÅ«sdienÄs tÄdas dzirnavas vairs parasti nevar atÄ¼auties kurÅ¡ katrs.

----------


## TÄrps

Ä«stenÄ«bÄ tÄ shÄma tomÄr kÄ¼Å«daina, jo slÄgumu mainoÅ¡ie kontaktori jÄbaro pÄc galvenÄ kontaktora, nevis pirms.

----------


## Tristan

> Uz papÄ«ra viss it kÄ pareizi, tikai tie divi kontaktori, kas maina slÄgumu ir jÄsabloÄ·Ä. ObligÄti, ja iespÄjams, arÄ« mehÄniski. DzÄ«vÄ ir tÄ, ka katrs raÅ¾otÄjs tos motora izvadus marÄ·Ä savÄdÄk. TÄdÄÄ¼ obligÄti jÄskatÄs shÄma, kas uz motora kÄrbas vÄka iekÅ¡pusÄ un tieÅ¡i tÄ jÄsaslÄdz un nevar improvizÄt. BÄdÄ«gi ir tad, ja motors no remonta un veÄi tur savÄdÄk domÄjuÅ¡i.
>  Parasti nepaÄ¼aujas uz cilvÄcÄ«go faktoru un pÄrslÄgÅ¡anos veic laika relejs. 
>   Cik tad galu galÄ lieli ir tie droÅ¡inÄtÄji ?  MÅ«sdienÄs tÄdas dzirnavas vairs parasti nevar atÄ¼auties kurÅ¡ katrs.


 Motoram iet atseviÅ¡Ä·a lÄ«nija no apakÅ¡stacijas un 400A automÄts, un ari 1000A apakÅ¡stacijas automÄts arÄ« lÄ«dzi tika paraut.

Visuma nekad neesmu licis pÄrslÄdzoÅ¡os kontaktoru pÄc  galvenÄ kontaktora, un Ä«sti problÄma ari nav. Tiesa gan saja gadÄ«jumÄ ir termo aizsardzÄ«ba mÄra apmÄrus ar stravmainiem, nevis pa tieÅ¡o caur "termo kontaktiem" (nezinu pareizo definÄ«ciju). Saja gadÄ«jumÄ bÅ«tu laikam pareizÄk bijis, bet diemÅ¾Äl viss skapis modulari salikts 90'jos, un viss savienots ar metÄla busbar. ModifikÄcijai nepadodas.

Bet tomÄr pirmais segums kas bij parÄdÄ«ts ir funkcionÄjoÅ¡s ja pareizi saslÄgt? Mana sapratne saslÄdzot zvaigzni ir Ä«ssavienojums? í ½í¸

----------


## TÄrps

Vai tÄ shÄma uz vÄka ir tieÅ¡i ar tÄdiem izvadu apzÄ«mÄjumiem ? Nevar brÄ«vi improvizÄt ar sÄkumiem un beigÄm ! Vai tieÅ¡Äm palaidÄs zvaigznes slÄgumÄ, bet ne otrÄdi ?  Neesmu slÄdzis klÄt tik lielu kukaini, bet pat 40 kW , palaiÅ¾ot pa tieÅ¡o, strÄva ir > 600 A. Dzirnavas palaiÅ¾as Ä¼oti smagi.

----------


## Tristan

Å eit protams ar bloÄ·ÄÅ¡anu, un laika relÄju.

PrecizÄÅ¡u - shÄmas uzmetums ir mans - vienkÄrÅ¡i kÄ uzskates lÄ«dzeklis, lai demonstrÄtu kondensatora pieslÄgumu. Kas arÄ« ir / bija bÅ«tiska problÄma.
Vakar vakarÄ aizdevos atkal ciemos pÄrslÄdzu uz - Otro variantu - un viss darbojas. 

JautÄjums tomÄr paliek - vai Å¡ÄdÄ slÄgumÄ - Pirmais variants - vispar var funkcionÄt? (Kondensatora pielÄgums)
1) Ir issavienojums tak uz KM3!

Esmu ieciklÄjies uz Å¡o, jo montÄtÄjs zvÄr ka Å¡Ädi bij savienots. 
OtrkÄrt, vadu garums un viss skapja izvietojums Ä¼auk kondensatoram bÅ«t pievienotam tikai pie KM3 vai KM1.
TreÅ¡kÄrt kÄ jau minÄju no kondensatora no katras no 3 klemmÄm iziet pa 2x 25mm2 vadiem.

Bet iespÄjams ka vienkÄrÅ¡i par daudz jau aizdomÄjos. TÄ kÄ pieredze ar kondensatoriem nav liela, tapÄc te vÄros.

PS. - VadÄ«bas slÄgumu pÄrkrÄmÄju no jauna. Jaudas slÄgums palika kÄds bij lÄ«dz Å¡im.

----------


## M_J

Ja ieskatÄs, tad pirmajÄ slÄgumÄ sanÄk gan Ä«sais, gan abi tinumi paralÄli salÄgti. Nu nevar tas pirmais variants funkcionÄt principÄ. TurklÄt startÄjot nav Ä«paÅ¡as jÄgas kompensÄt reaktÄ«vo jaudu, jo tas brÄ«dis ir salÄ«dzinoÅ¡i Ä«ss, nekÄda vÄrÄ Åemama reaktÄ«vÄ jauda tur tÄpat saraÅ¾ota netiks, turklÄt slodze mainÄ«ga, bet kompensÄjot reaktÄ«vo jaudu ar kondensatoru palÄ«dzÄ«bu, stingri Åemot, katrai konkrÄtai jaudai bÅ«tu vajadzÄ«ga cita kondensatoru kapacitÄte, tÄpÄc pie mainÄ«gas slodzes neko lÄgÄ nokompensÄt tÄpat nesanÄks. Kad slodze ir nostabilizÄjusies un konstanta, tad konkrÄtai jaudai atbilstoÅ¡i kondensatori arÄ« to reaktÄ«vo jaudu var puslÄ«dz jÄdzÄ«gi nokompensÄt.

----------


## Tristan

LABI, LABI... Ätri zÄ«mÄjot nepareizi esmu motora slÄguma lÄ«nijas ievilcis.    Soory... :: 
Ne jau par velti minÄju ka uz Star/Delt slÄgumu nevajag koncentrÄties, jo jautÄjums ir par kondensatora pieslÄgumu.

TomÄr pateicos par piebildÄm. (Skatoties pÄc piebildÄm ne es vienÄ«gais ''pÄrÄk'' koncentrÄjos un mazsvarÄ«giem sÄ«kumiem.) Å oreiz tas man lieki galvu sajaucis...

ÄªsÄk sakot. PieslÄdza kondensatoru kÄ otrajÄ zÄ«mÄjumÄ - manuÄli iztÄ«rÄ«ja visu trumuli, un skaisti iegriezÄs. (tikai skan tÄ .... skaÄ¼i - saprÄts saka lai atkÄpjos pÄris metrus  :: )

JebkurÄ gadÄ«jumÄ, bÅ«s vÄl jÄpalasa teorija - par maz zinÄÅ¡anu nemÄdz bÅ«t.

----------

